

My Bowl of Ramen Might Save Your Startup - liamgooding
http://blog.trak.io/my-bowl-of-ramen-might-save-your-company/

======
liamgooding
TL;DR; Dried ramen comes with a fork - not chopsticks. Ramen makers know that
their product isn't bought by people looking for a gourmet authentic Japanese
meal - they're college students and busy people who just want quick carbs.
Look at your product: are you lying to yourself about who your customer is?

